# need help with shower/tub surround prep



## mayhem69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi again, well i bought a 3 pc. surround today from Home Depot, nice one for $209.  I started taking everything down, my shower door, fixtures, when i tried to take down my soap dish (the kind that is recessed in the tile) i noticed a lot of very loose tile.  So i said no biggie i will take down the loose ones and just re mud them up.  The bottom tile were there when i bought the house over 10 yrs. ago, and the top tiles (gray) i just put up about 3 yrs. ago.  
As you can see in the pic. i had to remove a lot of the old tile.  They were all loose and came off the wall really easy.  I didn't think it was a good idea to put a surround over the loose tile.
Now i have a little problem as you can see.  All the tile still on the walls are in good shape, solid.  Underneath the tile is cement board i might add.  
My question is can i buy some sort of 1/4 " board and just cut and glue or screw??? to the cement board to make a flat surface.  Now i am sure the water was coming from the tile, it was in bad shape.  Any suggestions???


----------



## homemasons (Aug 1, 2008)

Sure.  Hardibacker comes in 1/4" thicknesses.  Glue-up with thinset morter, and put a few laminating screws in it to hold it while the thinset sets-up.

Hey and OUCH, protect your tub from demo and other operations, or you'll get-into a whole new can of worms.

Mason


----------



## hondadrv24 (Aug 1, 2008)

it may not look right if you install the surround over the tile because of how far it will stick out from the sheetrock when you are done. 
just a thought
justin


----------



## mayhem69 (Aug 1, 2008)

homemasons said:


> Sure.  Hardibacker comes in 1/4" thicknesses.  Glue-up with thinset morter, and put a few laminating screws in it to hold it while the thinset sets-up.
> 
> Hey and OUCH, protect your tub from demo and other operations, or you'll get-into a whole new can of worms.
> 
> Mason



what is hardibacker? can i buy it at home depot?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 2, 2008)

Hardibacker is a company product name. These are all cement boards available in sheets which are available in different sizes and thickness. They are also available in tile supply stores. You need a scoring knife to cut it also. I just use a flat screwdriver if I need to and a straight edge, like a level.


----------



## mayhem69 (Aug 3, 2008)

what is the easiest way to take down ceramic tile in heavy thinset??


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 4, 2008)

Hammer and wide chisel, or entire plaster underneath and start over.


----------



## kornkob (Aug 27, 2008)

The brand name Home Depot carries is Durock and last week they were selling 3'x5' sheets for $7.00 each (price at my local store).


----------

